# Canadian Speaker Cabinet Makers ?



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm looking for ( hopefully in MOntreal, Toronto , Ottawa ) a company / person who builds and sells quality speaker cabinets. Not high end just good quality. who can do business on line and ship it to me in Montreal.
I want to put together a 1x12 extension speaker cab.
I can get an Eminence speaker delivered to my door from the Canadian distributor. Now I just need to find a good cab.

Anybody know somebody?

Tks
Benee Wafers


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...check out saxon cabs...

http://www.saxon-cabs.ca/


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

+1 on Saxon. Just got a 4x8 from Tim & it appears to be a nice job, especially for the price.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

if I'm not mistaken - Saxon cabs are located in Oshawa or Whitby


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I sent Tim an email last night and he responded super fast. Prices seem really reasonable, too!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I am thinking of a cab from him as well...now I just need to find my denim vest from the 80's with the Saxon patch...oh yeah, need my hair back tookkjwpw


----------



## silentrage (Mar 3, 2009)

Doyle Custom Audio, i got one of their cabs used, and it sounds amazing.


----------



## antipole (Jun 14, 2009)

It is too bad that Saxon carries only Eminence speakers. I want some V30 loving.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

antipole said:


> It is too bad that Saxon carries only Eminence speakers. I want some V30 loving.


They sell empty cabs you can fill up with whatever your little heart desires!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> if I'm not mistaken - Saxon cabs are located in Oshawa or Whitby


You are mistaken.kqoct He's actually in Durham ON...which is more or less between Arthur and Walkerton, so north/west of GTA. 
I was there today on my way to Sauble Beach and bought a 2x12 closed back. :rockon2:




> It is too bad that Saxon carries only Eminence speakers. I want *some V30 loving*.


Tim seems like a good guy, I think he'd build whatever someone wanted. Send him an email and see if he can still order celestions. I know he used to use them. The speakers on his website are his more popular ones, but pretty sure he can get others.
Have you used V30's before? I just sold my Mesa cab with them...I will never go back to them. V30's dont "love" you, they molest you. IMO, Eminence make lots of speakers comparable to or better than Celestions (Governor, Texas Heat, Legend, or my choice-Lynch Super V12). Too much hype around V30's I think.


----------



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

And another vote for saxon. I just bought myself a 2x12 and matching head cab from him. Needed something to put my new 18W Daisycutter in.

Both cabs look great, but I wish he did piping. I think it would add a lot to the look.

Great guy to deal with. Responds fast and prices are better than pretty much anywhere I've looked.

He does only sell Eminence, but you can order a set of warehouse Veteran 30's from Steamco. Not bad prices and cheap delivery (aprox. $10 per speaker). I am ordering a Veteran 30 (Vintage 30 clone) and a Reaper (G12H30 clone).

IMO the Veteran 30's sound way better than the Vintage 30's. Not sure about the Reaper yet tho.. haven't hear one yet.


----------



## antipole (Jun 14, 2009)

I play metal so V30 is a safe way to go for me. 

I heard a lot of good buzz about the Veteran 30 and it is like half the price of one Vintage 30.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

antipole said:


> *I play metal so V30 is a safe way to go for me.*
> 
> I heard a lot of good buzz about the Veteran 30 and it is like half the price of one Vintage 30.


So do I :rockon2:...and thats what I thought as well...yet there I was happy to sell them. :smile:
The veteran 30s sound like they're at least worth a try.


----------



## Curtis.Fagan (May 5, 2007)

Still waiting to hear back from Saxon and Doyle got back within minutes. Very nice! I'm looking for something insane and totally custom though... I will have to report back my findings!

Anyone else in Canada I ought to check out folks??

-Curtis


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Saxon is a 1 man operation afaik, keep that in mind


----------



## Curtis.Fagan (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, which is why I'm so down with his product. I hope the guy is willing to entertain my idea... it's pretty intense...

-Curtis


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> Saxon is a 1 man operation afaik, keep that in mind


yes, and he's pretty rural, so might not have much internet access or bandwidth(or time to spend on it). Tims got a bunch of stuff on the go, from auditioning with touring bands, to making head cabs for a small amp manufacturer, so might just be bad timing.
not making excuses, he always responded to my emails within a day or less.


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke (Jul 27, 2009)

What custom cab are you looking for now Curtis? You haven't had that AB for that long, have you?


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Great stuff, in Ottawa: http://leylandsounddesign.com


----------



## tubetwang (Dec 18, 2007)

You've got mail Benee...

tt


----------



## Curtis.Fagan (May 5, 2007)

SuperFlyinMonke said:


> What custom cab are you looking for now Curtis? You haven't had that AB for that long, have you?



About a year now. And AB Custom went under, their lost in the mix... Alas... I've contacted Doyle Audio and Gerry is pretty awesome, but trying to match up our schedules to talk on the phone is difficult. Oh well...

Any other suggestions folks??

-Curtis


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

just noticed your thread: there is a fellow by the name of Ted Bellisario, whom of contaced and he has done some cab work for my brother's amps (edwardamp.com) very very nice work, and perhaps you can ask for some pics of his work, he will be building me a tweed cab, he doesn't have a website that I know of, but here's his email. I'd get in touch and see what he sais.

take care

[email protected]


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I contacted Saxon and never received a reply? I just emailed Leyland to see what he can do for me.

I am looking for someone to build a custom combo enclosure for my tube rectified Bassmaster. Love the amp, tired of carting around a head and cab.

TG


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> I contacted Saxon and never received a reply? I just emailed Leyland to see what he can do for me.
> 
> I am looking for someone to build a custom combo enclosure for my tube rectified Bassmaster. Love the amp, tired of carting around a head and cab.
> 
> TG


If I didn't reply. I didn't get the email. I promptly reply to all. I was away the week before last. Perhaps it slipped through. Shoot me another email and we'll talk.

Cheers
Tim


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Tim, I went to your website to see your products and would like to ask if you're planning to add tweed to your tolex options? I ask because I'm building a Weber Super Reverb head with double aged tweed. Thanks. :smile:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

SaxonCabs said:


> If I didn't reply. I didn't get the email. I promptly reply to all. I was away the week before last. Perhaps it slipped through. Shoot me another email and we'll talk.
> 
> Cheers
> Tim


Hi Tim,

Thanks for the post, I just sent you a PM.

TG


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

jimsz said:


> Hi Tim, I went to your website to see your products and would like to ask if you're planning to add tweed to your tolex options? I ask because I'm building a Weber Super Reverb head with double aged tweed. Thanks. :smile:


I don't plan on adding it but I can try to track some down. Stuff is expensive. At least the real stuff is.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

SaxonCabs said:


> I don't plan on adding it but I can try to track some down. Stuff is expensive. At least the real stuff is.


Thanks Tim, I appreciate that. I can certainly attest to the expense as the tweed covering on my kit head was an extra $48. 

Your cabs look great and appear very well made. :bow:


----------



## Curtis.Fagan (May 5, 2007)

I hear some rumblings about a little company called Voltage. I expect most of you to already be in the know... steamco is doing it

-Curtis


----------

